# No picture, only sound when playing video



## baileycorra (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi all, I hope someone can help me please. I went to watch a short movie clip I took with my camera using Quicktime, but I got only sound and no video. I uninstalled Quicktime, and reinstalled the latest version, but it's still the same. I also installed VLC media player and tried using that, but with that I get no sound or picture.

Can anyone please offer any suggestions that would fix this? I remember watching the last video I took on my camera about a year ago and it worked fine on Quicktime, so not sure why it's not working now. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## AdvancedSetup (Dec 22, 2007)

What make and model is the Camera you're using?

I would take a look at using something like GSpot CODEC detector to see if it is able to determine what CODEC your camera is creating the movie with.

GSPOT codec information appliance


----------



## baileycorra (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi, AdvancedSetup. Thanks for your reply.

It's a Kodak Easyshare C330. The file extension of the video is .mov.


----------



## AdvancedSetup (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry about the long delay. I don't currently visit this forum that much.

The .MOV format is from Apple's Quick Time format. 
Perhaps a newer version, but I'm guessing that the created file has some setting that is not correct either on your PC or in the saved camera file.

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/ Maybe a newer version will help.

Have you tried playing the file on another computer? Has the camera ever created movie files that worked either on your PC or another PC?

If you can upload some generic sample to some website that I can access the file and post a link I'll try to determine what is wrong with the file.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi , to me this sounds like it could be a codec problem , I had a similar problem a while back with just audio and no video playing.What fixed it for me was downloading and installing this codec pack...

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_lite_codec_pack.htm


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh and if that doesnt work try this one too...

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/XP_Codec_Pack.htm


----------

